# Babylock EMP6 thread cutter



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey, after sewing out a design, my thread cutter used to cut the thread, and then pull the thread back in between the two little metal plates with the velcro in the middle, but now it has stopped doing that. It will cut it, but it just leaves a little tail of thread coming out of the bottom of the presser foot (I think that is what it's called), and then when it starts up again the thread pulls out because there is not enough thread hanging out at the bottom. What has changed?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

have you cleaned it out lately ? take off the plate and clean it out. use tweezers to get deep in there. that does the trick for me.


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

yep, I have tried that.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Does the little hook/wiper blade come down and attempt to pull the thread back?


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

yes, everything is working normally....it's just like it's not pulling the thread back far enough in between those two metal plates.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is your thread tension maybe too tight or something may be in the path not letting the thread be pulled like thread fuzz or something.


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't think so, I took the thread out of all the needles an re-threaded it. I have played around a little with the tension too, tightened it and loosened it up.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Have you checked the velcro between the metal plates to see if something is in there such as fuzz, thread bits, etc?


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

yep, even took that off to make sure of that. i am going to get some compressed air and just clean out that area really good where the bobbin case is. i took the plate off and cleaned in there, but maybe there is something in there i can't see or get to.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

does it do it on each color or just at the end ? have you tried a different design with the same results ? is the hook bent or a piece broken off ?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Another thouight - are you using a sticky stabilizer or a heavy adhesive spray? I have had issues with cutting when I used to use some sticky back stabilizers. The sticky holds on the the thread and will not let the wiper blade pull it so the thread breaks.


----------



## deltsigjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Has this issue been resolved yet? I just had my BabyLock serviced and worked on. There was no problem when it left, but I now have this problem.

please help


----------



## SewChic (Aug 21, 2011)

deltsigjoe said:


> Has this issue been resolved yet? I just had my BabyLock serviced and worked on. There was no problem when it left, but I now have this problem.
> 
> please help


I am having this same issue all of a sudden. I read that the cutting blade may need to be sharpened or replaced.


----------



## Starco (Apr 11, 2010)

I just ended up taking everything off and cleaning it out really, really good, making sure no pieces of thread were hidden in there somewhere. I actually did it twice...the first time it didn't seem to help it, but the second time did it. I guess maybe I missed something the first time, but is working fine now


----------

